# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Συμφέρουν τα leds για φωτισμό?

## lastid

Επειδή το θέμα της χρήσης leds για φωτισμό φαντάζομαι ότι ενδιαφέρει τους περισσοτερους από εμάς, θα ήθελα να το συζητήσουμε λίγο.
Κατ' αρχήν, αναφέρομαι στη χρήση *leds για κοινό φωτισμό* και τη *σύγκρισή τους με τις κοινές ηλεκτρονικές λάμπες οικονομίας*.
Έστω λοιπόν ότι ενδιαφέρομαι να σχεδιάσω ένα φωτιστικό με leds. Ή έχω βρει κάποια και θέλω να επιλέξω ένα. 
Δύο παράμετροι με ενδιαφέρουν περισσότερο για να το συγκρίνω με μία ηλεκτρονική λάμπα:
A) *Απόδοση:* Πόσα lumens ανά Watt ηλεκτρικής κατανάλωσης έχω? Πόσα έχει μία λάμπα?  
Β) *Κόστος:* Πόσα Ευρώ θα μου κοστίσει η αγορά ή κατασκευή ενός φωτιστικού με leds, για να αντικαταστήσω με αυτό μία ισοδύναμη (σε φωτεινότητα) ηλεκτρονική λάμπα? 
Η απόδοση με ενδιαφέρει για να δώ αν συμφέρει μακροχρόνια, είτε το συνδέσω με τη ΔΕΗ είτε με φωτοβολταικά.
Το κόστος με ενδιαφέρει να είναι ρεαλιστικό για την αρχική επένδυση.
Το θέμα έχει και θεωρία (μαθηματικοί τύποι που σχετίζονται με φωτεινή ροή, κατανάλωση, εμβαδό κλπ) και πράξη (leds που κυκλοφορούν σήμερα στην αγορά).
Έχω κάνει μία θεωρητική προσέγγιση και μία έρευνα αγοράς. Επειδή όμως παρατηρώ κάποιες αντιφάσεις σε αυτά που συνέλεξα από το internet και επειδή είμαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι εδώ που ξέρουν πολύ περισσότερα από μένα στο θέμα αυτό, θα ήθελα να ακούσω τις γνώμες σας πρώτα.

----------


## gsmaster

Αν έχεις χαμηλή τάση (12-24V) διαθέσιμη, τοτε τα led είναι πολυ οικονομικά. Υπάρχουν φωτιστικά ασφαλείας και κανονικά τα οποία λειτουργούν με μπαταρία και power led τα οποία καταναλώνουν λίγο και φωτίζουν πολύ. Διστυχώς δεν έχω μετρήσεις διαθέσιμες. 

Έχω ένα σποτακι με 2 power led 1W το ένα, το οποίο παίζει στα 12V και τραβάει συνολικά λιγότερο από 200mA. Συνολική κατανάλωση λιγότερη απο 2,5W με πολύ ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα σε φωτισμό. 

Δεν ξέρω οι λάμπες με led που συνδέονται στα 230 πως οδηγούν τα led. Πιθανότατα με κάποιου είδους παλμοτροφοδοτικό....

----------


## Xarry

Μολις πηρα μερικα υπερφωτεινα led να πειραματιστω. Παρατηρησα λοιπον οτι στα 3V που τα εβαλα φωτιζουν αρκετα ικανοποιητικα και με σχετικη μικρη καταναλωση γυρω στα 40mA το καθενα. Μου ηρθε η ιδεα τωρα να κανω ενα μινι φωτιστικο με τετοια led στα 12V. Nα χρησιμοποιησω τα ιδια η υπαρχουν αλλα για μεγαλυτερη ταση;

----------


## KOKAR

Mains Voltage Indicator with a LED.

http://www.elecfree.com/electronic/m...or-with-a-led/

----------


## antonis_p

σήμερα επισκεύτηκα πολυκατάστημα στο "the mall"
προκειμένου να δω απο κοντα αυτες τις λάμπες.
Υπήρχαν 3-4 philips κοντά σε άλλες ηλεκτρονικες.
Ο φωτισμός τους ήταν απελπιστικά πιο χαμηλός από τις άλλες.
Ούτε καν αναφερόταν η σχέση της έντασής τους
σε σχέση με τους άλλους τύπους λαμπτήρων.

philips led lamp





> Απόδοση: Πόσα lumens ανά Watt ηλεκτρικής κατανάλωσης έχω? Πόσα έχει μία λάμπα?



αν καταλαβε καποιος, ας μας δώσει να καταλάβουμε και οι υπολοιποι... Εγώ από τα στοιχεία που βλέπω, δεν καταλαβαίνω...

----------


## moutoulos

> *Απόδοση:* Πόσα lumens ανά Watt ηλεκτρικής κατανάλωσης έχω? Πόσα έχει μία λάμπα?



Σου παραθέτω ένα πινακάκι που πιστεύω να σε βοηθήσει ...

----------


## lastid

Το πινακάκι παραπάνω μου λέει ότι η καλύτερη απόδοση είναι 80 lumen/watt για 7x1 Cree Cool White (560/7 = 80). Όμως υπάρχουν και ηλεκτρονικές λάμπες με 100 lumen/watt. Αρα τελικά δεν συμφέρουν τόσο τα leds?

Χρήσιμες πληροφορίες βρήκα στις εξής σελίδες:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photometry_(optics)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luminous_efficacy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candela
http://www.theledlight.com/lumens.html
http://led.linear1.org/lumen.wiz

Ας δούμε λοιπόν τις παραμέτρους ενός led:
*Volt* (V). Είναι η ονομαστική τάση λειτουργίας U.
*Amp* (A). Είναι το ονομαστικό ρεύμα λειτουργίας I.
*Watt* (W). Είναι η ονομαστική ηλεκτρική ισχύς P που καταναλώνεται. P = U x I.
*Lumen* (lm). Είναι η φωτεινή ροή F που εκπέμπεται αθροιστικά προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις.
*Candela* (cd). Είναι η φωτεινή ένταση L εκπομπής προς μία συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση. Το αν θα στραβωθώ ή όχι κοιτάζοντας μία φωτεινή πηγή, εξαρτάται από αυτό το μέγεθος.
*Γωνία* εκπομπής (σε μοίρες). Είναι η γωνία θ του φωτεινού κώνου που δημιουργείται από την φωτεινή πηγή.
Για τη σχέση μετατροπής μεταξύ lumen,candela και γωνίας, βλ. και τελευταίο σύνδεσμο στην πιο πάνω λίστα με τα links.

Τώρα, υπάρχουν πολλοί ακόμη παράγοντες που παίζουν ρόλο, όπως η ευαισθησία του ματιού σε συγκεκριμένα μήκη κύματος, το χρώμα (cool/warm), η μέτρηση της φωτεινής ισχύος στην πηγή ή στο φωτιζόμενο αντικείμενο, οι απώλειες του τροφοδοτικού που πιθανόν να χρησιμοποιήσουμε για να πάρουμε 12VDC από 220VAC, κλπ κλπ. Όμως πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε από κάπου. Και ξεκινώ από τα εξής:

Οι ηλεκτρονικές λάμπες φθορισμού σήμερα έχουν καταφέρει να πετύχουν μία απόδοση ίση με 100 lumen ανά watt, άρα θέλω να πάω ψηλότερα με τα leds. 
Βέβαια, οι τυπικές ηλεκτρονικές που αγοράζουμε από το εμπόριο είναι χαμηλότερης απόδοσης, συνήθως κοντά στα 60 lm/w. Παράδειγμα:
Λάμπα Philips 23W
όπου έχουμε απόδοση 1500 lumen / 23 W = *65 lm/w*.
*Αυτή την ηλεκτρονική λάμπα οικονομίας της Philips θα χρησιμοποιώ αυθαίρετα σαν μέτρο σύγκρισης*

Ξεκινώ λοιπόν μία νέα σχεδίαση επιλέγοντας κάποιο "καλό" led. Ας χρησιμοποιήσω το 
Cree warm white led 280 lm 
για το οποίο έχω:
V = 3.5V
I = 0.7A
F = 280 lumen
άρα η απόδοσή του είναι 280lm/(3.5Vx0.7A) = *114 lm/w*
και πέτυχα εύκολα τον πρώτο μου στόχο!
Για να δούμε τώρα πόσο θα κοστίσουν τα leds για να κάνω ένα φωτιστικό που θα φωτίζει παρόμοια με τη λάμπα της Philips:
Η Philips βγάζει 1500 lumen και το Cree βγάζει 280 lumen. Άρα χρειάζομαι 1500 lumen / 280 lumen = 5.3 leds. Το δεκαδικό έχει νόημα όταν μιλάμε για πολλές λάμπες..
Το κόστος αγοράς των Cree θα είναι ίσο με (5.3 leds) x (7.37 λίρες/led) x (1.123 Ευρώ/λίρα) = *43.86 Ευρώ*
όπου χρησιμοποιώ σημερινή ισοτιμία λίρας / Ευρώ και αγοράζω με τις κατοστάδες από την Farnell.
Κόστος μάλλον μεγάλο (αλλά όχι και αδύνατο) για να αλλάξω τις λάμπες του σπιτιού μου.
Όμως η λάμπα της Philips θα καίει 23W με είσοδο 220V AC και τα λεντάκια μου θα καίνε 14W με είσοδο 12V DC ...

Έχει κανένας κάποιο άλλο καλύτερο led για να προτείνει?

----------


## lastid

> Μολις πηρα μερικα υπερφωτεινα led να πειραματιστω. Παρατηρησα λοιπον οτι στα 3V που τα εβαλα φωτιζουν αρκετα ικανοποιητικα και με σχετικη μικρη καταναλωση γυρω στα 40mA το καθενα. Μου ηρθε η ιδεα τωρα να κανω ενα μινι φωτιστικο με τετοια led στα 12V. Nα χρησιμοποιησω τα ιδια η υπαρχουν αλλα για μεγαλυτερη ταση;



Τα 3 Volt (ή εκεί κοντά) είναι η συνηθισμένη τάση λειτουργίας των led. Αν βρεις κάτι που μπαίνει κατευθείαν στα 12V, θα αποτελείται από μερικά leds σε σειρά, κάτι δηλαδή που μπορείς να το κάνεις κι εσύ.
Θέλεις να ψάξεις και να το κάνεις με ότι βρεις πρόχειρο στην εγχώρια αγορά?
Ή θέλεις να το ψάξεις περισσότερο?
Έχεις κανένα στοιχείο για τα leds σου?

----------


## Xarry

> Τα 3 Volt (ή εκεί κοντά) είναι η συνηθισμένη τάση λειτουργίας των led. Αν βρεις κάτι που μπαίνει κατευθείαν στα 12V, θα αποτελείται από μερικά leds σε σειρά, κάτι δηλαδή που μπορείς να το κάνεις κι εσύ.
> Θέλεις να ψάξεις και να το κάνεις με ότι βρεις πρόχειρο στην εγχώρια αγορά?
> Ή θέλεις να το ψάξεις περισσότερο?
> Έχεις κανένα στοιχείο για τα leds σου?




Δεν εχω κανενα στοιχειο για τα led που εχω, θα τα χαρακτηριζα ως τα πιο απλα υπερφωτεινα που κυκλοφορουν. Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι το οτι ενταξει 3 μαζι κατι κανουν αλλα οχι σε βαθμο που να μπορω να το μετατρεψω σε φακο η κατι τετοιο. Αν ομως βαλω περισσοτερα και τα τροφοδοτησω με ενα πακακι απο 2 μπαταριες δηλαδη γυρω στα 3 V οι μπαταριες θα αντεξουν; Μπορω να υπολογισω στην εν σειρα συνδεση την πτωση τασης;


Α και κατι αλλο. Εβαλα ενα σε μια 9βολτη και αναψε κανονικα και μετα επεσε η φωτεινοτητα της και εγινε καπως μπλε. Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο;

----------


## KOKAR

> Δεν εχω κανενα στοιχειο για τα led που εχω, θα τα χαρακτηριζα ως τα πιο απλα υπερφωτεινα που κυκλοφορουν. Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι το οτι ενταξει 3 μαζι κατι κανουν αλλα οχι σε βαθμο που να μπορω να το μετατρεψω σε φακο η κατι τετοιο. Αν ομως βαλω περισσοτερα και τα τροφοδοτησω με ενα πακακι απο 2 μπαταριες δηλαδη γυρω στα 3 V οι μπαταριες θα αντεξουν; Μπορω να υπολογισω στην εν σειρα συνδεση την πτωση τασης;
> 
> 
> *Α και κατι αλλο. Εβαλα ενα σε μια 9βολτη και αναψε κανονικα και μετα επεσε η φωτεινοτητα της και εγινε καπως μπλε. Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο*;



γιατί αποδήμησε εν τόπο χλοερό εν τόπο αναπαύσεως... !!! R.I.P

----------


## moutoulos

Μήπως επειδή το LEDάκι δούλευε με 3.2 - 3.6VDC, και του έπεσε βαρύ
"φορτίο" τα 9VDC.

Το μπλέ φώς είναι του ουρανού καθώς ταξίδευε προς τα επάνω ...


Μη με παρεξηγήσεις πλάκα κάνω, όντως γιαυτό κάηκε, και εκείνο το
μπλέ περίεργο μουντό φως έρχεται όταν υπερβούμε τα όρια της τάσης.
Έχει καεί όμως ..., κοινώς έχει "αρπάξει", παρόλο που μπορεί να βγάζει
φως ακόμα στα 3.5V.

----------


## Xarry

Φωτιζει ακομα αρα τι σοι καψιμο ειναι; Στην αρχη και εγω νομιζα οτι καηκε αλλα οταν το ξαναεβαλα στα 3V και δουλευε μια χαρα με παρεξενεψε.

----------


## Xarry

Για δειτε και αυτο http://elektronik.gr/eshop/index.php...2bcf660d83ee8d

----------


## nikkos

> Για δειτε και αυτο http://elektronik.gr/eshop/index.php...2bcf660d83ee8d




υπάρχουν πολλά τέτοια  :Smile:  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2x-Wh...Q5fAccessories

----------


## moutoulos

> Έχει καεί όμως ..., κοινώς έχει "αρπάξει", παρόλο που μπορεί να βγάζει
> φως ακόμα στα 3.5V.



Το έγραψα παραπάνω πιθανό να σου βγάζει φως ακόμα ...,
και αυτό γιατί δεν το άφησες ώρα στα 9V. Αν το άφηνες 
αρκετή ώρα, δεν θα άναβε καθόλου.






> Φωτίζει ακόμα άρα τι σοι κάψιμο είναι;



Απλά εκεί που υποτείθεται κρατάει 100000h, τώρα μπορεί να κρατήσει
1000h.

----------


## lastid

Δείτε κι αυτό
Cree cool white led 430 lumen
που βγάζει *180 lm/w* απόδοση! (τριπλάσια από αυτή της Philips)
Αλλά για να αντικαταστήσουμε τη Philips με ίδιας φωτεινότητας leds, τα leds κοστίζουν περίπου *50 Ευρώ*  :Sad:

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά ..., 50W, υπάρχει και 100.

----------


## lastid

Αυτό το 50αρι όμως μιλάει για 24-28VDC και 2.8Α. Άρα έχουμε πραγματικά 67-78W αντί για 50W. Ή κάνω λάθος?
Θα μου πεις, μικρό το κακό. Ναι, αλλά και 3000 lm / 78 W = *39 lm/w* , που δεν είναι και κάτι εντυπωσιακό.
Εκτός αυτού, η θάμβωση που προκαλεί μία τέτοια σημειακή φωτεινή πηγή με βρίσκει επιφυλακτικό στο να κατασκευάσω φωτιστικά με αυτό το τέρας.
Για προβολέας αυτοκινήτου δεν θα με χάλαγε όμως...

----------


## moutoulos

> Για προβολέας αυτοκινήτου δεν θα με χάλαγε όμως...



Για κάτι τέτοιο καλό είναι, για φωτιστικό σπιτιού δεν κάνει ...

----------


## gsmaster

Ήμουν φαντάρος, και χάλασε ο φακός μου, πήρα άδεια και λέω θα βρώ καναν κινέζο και θα πάρω έναν φακό. Μετά το ξέχασα και το θυμήθηκα την τελευταία μέρα πριν φύγω. Κοιτάζω γύρω μου.... βλέπω μια χρησιμοποιημένη 9V μπαταρία, έχω λεντακια, αντιστάσεις, διακόπτες κτλ ενοοείται, και σε 5 λεπτά είχα έτοιμο τον νέο μου φακό με led. 

Τον έφτιαξα πάνω στις επαφές απο μια 9V μπαταρία και το γέμισα με σιλικόνη. χρησιμοποίησα 2 λευκά λεντ 5mm σε σειρά και μια αντίσταση και για διακόπτη ένα dipswitch 2 θεσεων- αυτό βρήκα σε μικρό μέγεθος εκείνη την ώρα :P

----------


## lastid

Ιστορίες με ηλεκτρονικά από το στρατό...
Άσχετο: Κι εγώ έκανα countdown τις μέρες που μένανε με ένα dip-switch σε binary. Για να μην ξεχνιέμαι...

----------


## KOKAR

> Παιδιά ..., 50W, υπάρχει και 100.



Γρηγορη , όταν έλεγα συνδυασμός αυτό εννοούσα
το συγκεκριμένο led δεν είναι ένα άλλα 45 παράλληλα

----------


## moutoulos

> Γρηγορη , όταν έλεγα συνδυασμός αυτό εννοούσα
> το συγκεκριμένο led δεν είναι ένα άλλα 45 παράλληλα




Ναι Κώστα έτσι είναι, ούτε 1W το καθένα.
Έχει 9 παράλληλες "μπάρες" απο LEDs, που η κάθε "μπάρα"
αποτελείται απο 5 LEDs σε σειρά.

----------


## 744

Μόλις ήρθε το γιγάντιο module των 80W! Σαν αυτό τοy ΚΟΚΑR.

To μπρίζωσα στα 30V και ... τυφλώθηκα!

Πολύ φως αλλά και πολύ ζέστη...

----------


## Nemmesis

προσεχε το... θελει καλη ψυξη... αν το αφησεις και ανεβασει μεγαλη θερμοκρασια πανε τα λεφτακια σου... καμια φοτο παιζει?

----------


## lastid

Αυτό με προβληματίζει στα modules, η ζέστη.
Επειδή στην αναζήτησή μου για leds φωτισμού, με ενδιαφέρει ΚΥΡΙΩΣ η φωτεινή ισχύς ως προς την ηλεκτρική ισχύ, τα modules που βγάζουν ζέστη μου λένε ότι δεν πρέπει να τα προτιμήσω..

----------


## 744

Ακόμα δε βρέθηκε το LED που φωτίζει χωρίς να ζεσταίνεται. Σκέψου μόνο ότι τα LED των 5mm καταναλώνουν ισχύ περίπου 35-50mW. Δεν είναι και λίγο. Αν πας σε λευκά των 5mm τότε ανεβαίνει μέχρι και τα 100mW! Παρατήρησέ τα λίγο και θα καταλάβεις πως όλα ζεσταίνονται, πόσο μάλλον τα ισχύος!

Γιαυτό μην ακούς χαζά. Εννοείται πως θα βάλεις καλή ψύκτρα. Ο στόχος είναι να κρατήσεις τον πυρήνα του ημιαγωγού σε όσο το δυνατό χαμηλή θερμοκρασία, αν είναι δυνατό στους 25 βαθμούς για να κρατήσεις τις 100000 ώρες λειτουργίας (για να έχεις το 50% δηλαδή στο τέλος).

Πάντως η εξέλιξη συνεχίζεται και μάλλον κάποια στιγμή θα φτάσουμε και στα κρύα LED (αμήν και πότε...)

Φωτό παιδιά θα βγάλω το βράδυ γιατί ο χώρος μου είναι αρκετά φωτεινός και δεν θα δείξει το πράγμα.

----------


## lastid

Όλα ζεσταίνονται. Άλλο όμως είναι να μπορώ να το πιάσω με το χέρι μου και άλλο να *ψήνω καφέ* πάνω του. 
Σε πολλές εφαρμογές υπάρχει η απαίτηση να έχουμε όσο το δυνατό περισσότερο φως από την πηγή. Εκεί χρειάζεται το *τερατάκι* του kokarou. Και δεν με ενοχλεί τόσο η ψύκτρα και οι θερμικές απώλειες.
Όμως όταν θέλω να καλύψω ένα μεγάλο χώρο, εργασίας ή το σπίτι μου δεν παίζει ρόλο, όπου ο λογαριασμός του ρεύματος είναι συνειδητά η πρώτη μου προτεραιότητα και δεν με νοιάζει το μέγεθος των φωτιστικών, αντίθετα μάλιστα θα προτιμούσα μεγαλύτερη διασπορά και μικρότερη θάμβωση,  και φυσικά θέλω να έχω τον ίδιο φωτισμό και όχι μικρότερο, ή όταν με νοιάζει η διάρκεια ζωής τους να μην πέφτει δραματικά λόγω υψηλής θερμοκρασίας, τότε θα ψάξω για τα leds που καίνε λίγο. Άλλες εφαρμογές, άλλες απαιτήσεις, άλλες προτεραιότητες.
Εξάλλου έχω συναντήσει στις προδιαγραφές αρκετών leds να αποδίδουν (φωτεινότητα προς ηλ.ισχύ) πολύ καλύτερα όταν δουλεύουν στο 80% πχ των δυνατοτήτων τους.

----------


## 744

Λοιπόν, στο δια ταύτα:

Φωτό #1: Από το πλάι, 3,5mm πάχος
Φωτό #2: Διαστάσεις 45x40mm, σύνολο 8x10=80 Led
Φωτό #3: Πάνω στην ψύκτρα (με δετικά!)
Φωτό #4: Από το πλάι η ψύκτρα (είναι παχιά, αλλά... βλ. παρακάτω)
Φωτό #5: Στο βάθος του εργαστηρίου υπάρχει ένα ρακ με μηχανήματα
Φωτό #6: Με ζούμ το ράκ. Απόσταση από τα LED 10m και υπάρχει τζάμι μεταξύ των LED και του θέματος!

Μετρήσεις θερμοκρασίας: Ψύκτρα μετά από 5 λεπτά 55-60 βαθμοί, πυρήνας των LED 85 βαθμοί!

Δεν το άφησα παραπάνω για ευνόητους λόγους. Το τέρας ψύκτρα μάλλον δε φτάνει...

----------


## Xarry

Και με τι τι τροδοδοτεις αυτο το πραμα;
Και τα 80 ζωη να χουνε ποσο ρευμα τραβανε;

----------


## Nemmesis

πωπω... κουκλια ειναι... ποσο σου βγηκαν και τα 2?
οσο για ψυκρα πιστευω αν εβρισκες μια με περισσοτερα και λεπτοτερα φυλλα μαζι με την χρηση ενος fan θα ησουν καλητερα αν οχι οκ...

----------


## glompos21

> O χρήστης 744 έγραψε 
> Μετρήσεις θερμοκρασίας: Ψύκτρα μετά από 5 λεπτά 55-60 βαθμοί, πυρήνας των LED 85 βαθμοί!



Δεν φαίνεται καλά στις φωτογραφίες άλλα έχεις βάλει θερμοαγώγιμή σιλικόνη ανάμεσα στο led και στην ψύκτρα ?
Εαν όχι βάλε και θα δεις τεραστία διαφορά στην μεταφορά θερμότητας απο τα led προς την ψύκτρα .

----------


## 744

Το κάθε ένα είναι 80W στα 31,8V άρα το ρεύμα είναι 2,51Α. Βέβαια δεν το πήγα τέρμα γκάζι ακόμα, το περιόρισα στα 4,2Α σύνολο (τα έχω παράλληλα).

Βέβαια και έχουν θερμοαγώγιμη πάστα. Αλλιώς...

Πάντως συμφωνώ για το ανεμιστηράκι. Θα κάνει διαφορά. Πάντως στο φινάλε, με δύο αλογόνου 50W κάθε μιά, δηλ. στα 100W σύνολο νομίζω θα είχα σχεδόν το ίδιο φώς, αλλά θα τις άλλαζα κάθε 1000 ώρες. Δεν ξέρω αν συμφέρει...

Αυτά βγήκαν με τα μεταφορικά και 3,00 εκτελωνισμό στα 191 ευρώπουλα, πες 96 το κομάτι.

----------


## ts0gl1s

Εδώ http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Parts-an...34Q2ec0Q2em322
στο ebay   αναφέρει κόπια led και τα χαρακτηριστικά τους δεν ξέρω άμα κάνουν αλλά αφού τα είδα είπα να τα ανεβάσω

----------

